# Problems with incoming echo request Comodo Firewall



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi there, I have posted a thread earlier on, but unfortantly we did not get to a solution of the problem.

Where I live I have to sign in with my username and password a site to get online. My problem is that I get automatically logged off after about 15 minutes and therefore have to sign in, which is quite irritating.

The system works this way:

We have an automatic log off, where the servers needs response from the computer, and therefore you have to allow incoming echo requests, if you do not the server will get no response, and then the server will “think” that you computer is swicted off, and you will automatically get logged off.

I have Comodo free Firewall. So I would really like to get some help with it. OR if anybody knows another firewall that is easier to configure I would to know also.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

I've done this myself a long time ago i can give you the answer later cause I'm not at a computer with comodo installed and i don't remember the exact steps on how to do it. Although, i thought that Comodo didn't block echo requests by default?


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Well I have this problem ever since I moved in here... And the people here told me that my firewall was the problem, and that I had to allow incoming echo requests in order to fix it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Open Comodo and click Firewall button > Advanced button > Network Security Policy > Global Rules tab.


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Well I have to add them, and I am not completely sure how to configure them correctly...


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

sorry it took me longer to get back than i expected. As soon as i got to my computer and went to open comodo, the power went out. 

OK once you are at the global rules tab you want to click the add button. You'll want to set the Action field to allow. The protocol field to ICMP. Direction set to In/Out or just In. You can put a description if you wish. For the source address you can leave it at Any or if you know the IP, Host name, or MAC address of the server you can select those. Or you can select Zone and choose your network. In the ICMP details tab you can leave the default selection or you can choose ICMP Echo Request. Then you just save the rule


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

I did the following:

Action: Allow

Protocol: ICMP

Direction: In/out

Source Adress: Any

Message: Icmp Echo Request

Hope it is ok, and that is does not compromise the safety of my computer?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

What that rule does is that it will allow any echo request coming in/out.


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

I am sorry to say it but it does not help...

I have also switched off the Windows Firewall


----------



## grue155 (May 29, 2008)

If you are behind a router, the router will intercept and block the inbound ICMP traffic. Unless you have configured your router to respond to the packets.

It could be just simply a lack-of-use timeout from the server. Some systems do that, and it is not anything you can control from your machine. It might be something you could tailor in your server account settings.


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

No my computer is directly connected with the socket in the wall.

And the people who are administrating this internet told me that, this is what I had to do.


----------



## grue155 (May 29, 2008)

Then can you make a screenshot of your Global Rules, and post it here. The order of the rules matters, as the rules are processed in sequence from the top down, first match wins. If you have other firewall rules, then something may be interfering.


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok here it is. I hope it is the right one 

I have attached it as a .jpg file.


----------



## grue155 (May 29, 2008)

Flip the rule order, by moving the Allow rule up before the Block rule. The rule sequence order matters.

Click on the Allow rule to highlight it. The use the Move Up button on the right side of the window to reposition the Allow rule.


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey it looks like it working! THank you so much you guys are really great 

But one thing now I have got this message and I am not sure whether to allow or not: (see the attached)

It has also tried to create a new file or directory...

Has this something to do with the Echo request?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Are you using any kind of internet acceleration software? That looks like that is what that program is for, or it is spyware.


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

I do not know what that is. But probably not...

Does that mean I have been infected by a nasty piece of Spyware?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Well if you google it, it comes up as a piece of spyware that tracks what you do on the internet for marketing purposes, or it is a program used for internet acceleration. Some reports are similar to this

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/OSSProxy-3935.html

Either way you probably should remove it


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Yep ok. 

So it has nothing to do with the fact that I just allowed incoming echo requests?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

No it doesn't


----------

